# Mar. 16 Midwest Swap Hotel INFO UPDATE



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Midwest Slot Car Swap is only 5 weeks away and it's time to get your hotel reservations in.

It's official that the Inn of Hammond is STILL under the burden of renovation. Fortunately the Lansing Holiday Inn Express has once again extended us a discount. They are holding rooms for us. You MUST mention the Slot Car Show to get the $99 rate.

2323 172nd St, Lansing, IL 60438
(708) 418-1188


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

SWEET! I really liked that hotel.

Tom


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Much better the the Inn of Hammond


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice place to stay, great people there also.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Will Tom Stumpf be there?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

yes he will be here.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Just a bump on the hotel info.

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

why shocker u coming up from fl 4 show.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

shocker36 said:


> Will Tom Stumpf be there?


I'll be there with my sidekick Bob.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

[IMG-LEFT][/IMG-LEFT]


shocker36 said:


> Will Tom Stumpf be there?


 Yes, I'll be there with my sidekick,Bob


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

just need to move up.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Im in Joliet


honda27 said:


> why shocker u coming up from fl 4 show.


----------

